# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Met my main mmorpg video game character in a lucid dream!

## Novise

Anyone who play's mmorpg's may be interested in this.  It is certainly possible and maybe easier than you would think.  

I went lucid last night and for the first time I really wanted to do this.  It's probably because I just finished writing a poem about the MMORPG I used to play and based it on this particular character.  So in the dream I went into a bathroom and it was stall after stall.  I would imagine the character to be behind one stall, and then the next, and I began to say the poem that I relate him to.  After 3 or 4 stalls, he was finally behind one.

It doesn't have to be a bathroom, all you need is a door or a corner to imagine the character standing behind, just like you would bring a person of any sort into the dream.

It was a medieval RPG and it was amazing his detail.  He had on chain armor and a grey wool/cloth shirt over it.  He spoke in this olde english, gaelic sort of tone of english that wasn't hard to understand.

I don't remember the details of the conversation but he basically told me he didn't mind anything I had done, he didn't mind that he was my character once.  He told me he wanted me to let him go.  I haven't played as him in years and his appearance was different, like he had been around all this time and changed a little.

The thing is, it worked on the first try, it was not difficult, and the character was very lucid.  He wasn't like a dumb DC.  I would encourage anyone who plays mmorpgs and is in to their character to give this a try  :smiley: 

edit:  It also makes me want to no longer use his name on any new characters I might play in games and just remember him how he was and not dilute the memory of him by using the same name in different genre's.  Sorry if this is a little far out but I'm not in the mood for disclaimers!

----------


## Emiko

I understand about getting attached to and identifying with characters in a game, a written story, or an acting production. (I'm a writer and have read things written by actors about it.) I think that's an awesome achievement. I have something very similar to this as one of my long-term goals, too.

----------


## juroara

Woah, you're character told you straight out that he wanted to be let go? That's insane! Looks like your character really has some of your energy/subconscious embedded in it that wants to be released. Very cool lucid.

----------


## Novise

Yeah Emiko I think it's a theme in a lot of people's lives and it's an interesting part of life.  I write a little myself and it's always neat to wonder how certain things, especially people/characters would be conceptualized visually by the mind.

----------


## Novise

Juroara, yeah he did but he was very nice about it.  I'm going to try to see him one more time in a dream and tell him he is free to go.  I want to ask him where he goes, and what he does if he doesn't mind telling me   :smiley: .  Maybe ask him what his favorite place in the game was and what he remembers.  Maybe give him some sort of gift.  I get the feeling he doesn't want to be friends, it's more like I'm a useless parent who just gets in the way lol, but he knows I'm not trying to be like that.  Then I'll stop using his name in games and stop thinking of him as my character, but just like I would think of any character in a novel.  "Letting him go" in this way is probably a healthy move.  I'm also thinking he'll be in other dreams, as long as I'm not trying to control him I think it's fine, especially as long as I don't try to "summon" him again.

He's the only MMORPG character of mine who really has an interesting story (and as a character, had "been through alot")- it's not so much that I am attached (I haven't even thought about him in months), but perhaps that his characteristics are so evolved he has molded into something with enough character to have his own personality.  I think when this happens, it should be faced - like making peace with DC's.  They are just DC's but there is something to it.

----------


## Requiem

I'm sort of a WoW addict and want to quit.  This seems like a good idea.  It'd be cool just to meet my toon.  Maybe I'll give it a try.  Thanks for the idea.

And I've used the bathroom stall trick to summon people.  Works quite well.  I don't know if a bathroom is the most appropriate place to let my character go but whatever works.

----------


## Emiko

> Then I'll stop using his name in games and stop thinking of him as my character, but just like I would think of any character in a novel.  "Letting him go" in this way is probably a healthy move.



I agree with this.  :smiley:

----------

